# Kobe Bryant's Accuser Files Civil Suit



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Accuser Files Lawsuit

DENVER, Colorado (Reuters) -- The woman who accuses basketball star Kobe Bryant of rape sued the Los Angeles Laker in federal court Tuesday for an unspecified amount of monetary damages.

In the lawsuit filed in federal court in Denver, the woman under the name of "Jane Doe" claimed Bryant raped her when she was bent over a chair in his hotel room in a Vail-area resort last year -- a claim that matches the criminal charge against him.

Bryant, 25, who is scheduled to go on trial in criminal court in Eagle, Colorado, later this month, has pleaded not guilty and said the two had consensual sex on June 30, 2003.

Bryant's criminal attorney Pamela Mackey was not available to comment. 

The judge in the criminal case last week expanded a gag order on everyone involved in the case after the accuser's lawyers, John Clune and Lin Wood, said on national television that mistakes by court staff that identified the women meant that she may need to reconsider testifying at the upcoming criminal trial.

In the civil lawsuit, the woman who is now 20, claims that when "she was bent over the chair and forced by defendant Bryant to remain in that position, defendant Bryant sexually assaulted and raped plaintiff, by unlawfully and knowingly inflicting sexual intrusion and penetration of her vagina against her will and without her consent."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Here comes the money grab. She's gonna get destroyed in the civil trial. KB will be able to bring in all of her problems the mental stuff, the drug use stuff, the sleeping around, stuff she's gonna get killed. 

She's gonna bail on the criminal stuff now. 

How ridiculous. 

It was about the dough all along.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You knew though, that when it started to look like she wouldn't gain a conviction on Kobe, that a civil trial was going to come about.

Hell, even if she got a conviction, the civil trial was going to be asked for. 

I just hope Kobe has learned a valuable lesson. You only sleep with people who have as much to lose as you do, when you are a mega celebrity (and single, not married). 

Although, as a Christian, I will not judge him.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

It's clear now it was all about the money. Just watch as she will drop the criminal case too. Kobe did pick one messed up broad though, damn.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

My guess is neither one of these will go to trial; especially the civil one. There will probably be a settlement of some sort.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

im sure Kobe is hoping it comes down to a monetary settlement, he'd be willing to pay this chick more money than her little head could imagine.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a big surprise! 
 

This just proves that she is a money-grabbing whore. If she truly was raped, she wouldn't care about the money and she would know that filing a civil suit would discredit her.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Now The Defence Gets To Use Theory, That All She Wanted Was Money


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What a big surprise!
> 
> 
> This just proves that she is a money-grabbing whore. If she truly was raped, she wouldn't care about the money and she would know that filing a civil suit would discredit her.


As much as I agree with you, I don't agree with how you phrased that. Also, having a civil trial does not prove that someone is not raped. 

However, I have alway contended how can you put a price tag on supposed mental anguish, unless you wanted them to pay for your psychiatric treatment? How some can ask for 5 million dollars to ease their pain is a bit ridiculous?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ahhhh crap! :upset: 

So does that mean more court dates for Kobe?!!!

This might roll over to next season :no: 

Can we all say "GOLD DIGGER!"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not Really, It Shows The Prosecution Has Very Little To Work With, And They Will Probably Drop The Sexual Assult Charge


----------



## mavhaz (Nov 17, 2003)

Im Shocked :uhoh:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Ahhhh crap! :upset:
> 
> So does that mean more court dates for Kobe?!!!
> ...


I dont think so

I heard the trial was only gonna be 3 weeks longs, but sense this is gonna be a media circus from the get-go, who knows

And if this girl think what has gone on so far gave her a whole bunch of anguish, just wait till they go to trial( if they ever do)

EVERYONE is gonna know EVERTHING about her, weather its true or not

And that goes for Kobe as well


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I Wish I Never Learned Her Name, Now When Ever "The Accuser" Is Brought Up I Think Of The Name


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we post pictures of the prosecution of the civil case and just not of the criminal one. 

But anyways. Kobe better learn a lesson and hopefully his wife dumps him after all this because being with a cheater isn't cool.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

This might set of a chain of gold diggers accusing athletes of rape. God, this stupid lady has put Kobe and herself through all this **** just for money. And she's going to get it too, just for being a lying whore. Not good for America's athletes. But Kobe could have avoided this in the first place, by not being an ***hole and cheating on his wife.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> This might set of a chain of gold diggers accusing athletes of rape. God, this stupid lady has put Kobe and herself through all this **** just for money. And she's going to get it too, just for being a lying whore. Not good for America's athletes. But Kobe could have avoided this in the first place, by not being an ***hole and cheating on his wife.


Athletes are getting sued all the time by women they take home. It just gets swept under the rug because they have the money. 

The problem is, when you are a famous athlete or celebrity in general, whoever you sleep with, is a possible allegation waiting to happen. 

It's the one reason why you hear people saying if you want to get laid that bad, get with a call girl, but I can see how there is no fun in doing that.

Kobe trial or no Kobe trial, this will keep happening because let's face it, if it was me who slept with her, I would either be in jail or she would have never filed charges in the first place.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jane Doe? that's the best she can come up with.... :laugh:

The reasons for civil suit are laughable. Kobe made her life miserable, huh? What about her wannbe famous friends coming out, telling everything about her from In-need-of-attention, usuage of drugs? 

Jeez...Gimme me a break!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

What was she doing bent over the chair anyway?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Don't Be So Quick to Assume ...*

If I'm Kobe, I'm more afraid of the civil case and HOPING there is a settlement before the civil case goes to trial.

Kobe has a secret life and that will certainly come out and could be just as damaging to him as her "secret life" is perceived to be damaging to her.

A person with a savage-style sexual drive (throwing the woman over a chair and ramming her from the back), is a pervert and this has happened before. It will all be allowed in court. He WILL ATTEMPT TO SETTLE, BIG TIME, before it goes to trial.

Whatever ... he will never be looked at the same way again.

Do you really believe releasing the girl name was accidental?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Don't Be So Quick to Assume ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> If I'm Kobe, I'm more afraid of the civil case and HOPING there is a settlement before the civil case goes to trial.
> 
> Kobe has a secret life and that will certainly come out and could be just as damaging to him as her "secret life" is perceived to be damaging to her.
> ...


You think bending a woman over a chair and hitting it from the back is perverted?

Also, remeber there is not a rape shield in civil court...every one night stand, every guy she threw herself at, and every trangression she had will come out also.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

is anyone else hoping kobe turns it around on her and sues the dumb ***** for defamation of character?

i would absolutely *love* to see that.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Don't Be So Quick to Assume ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> If I'm Kobe, I'm more afraid of the civil case and HOPING there is a settlement before the civil case goes to trial.
> 
> Kobe has a secret life and that will certainly come out and could be just as damaging to him as her "secret life" is perceived to be damaging to her.
> ...


uh... what the hell makes you think that's even what happened?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> is anyone else hoping kobe turns it around on her and sues the dumb ***** for defamation of character?
> 
> i would absolutely *love* to see that.


My preference is for this crap to just be over. Kobe suing her back will just sling more mud. I just want to see him back to playing basketball and not this shiznit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Jane Doe? that's the best she can come up with.... :laugh:


That Name Is Giving To You


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its like MJ and Oakley say all the time these young guys don't know whats up they only screw around with strippers and known whores who have sex for money that way there will never suffer false allegations. 

Young guys fooling around with groupies is just insane. 

Too many bad situations.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> My preference is for this crap to just be over. Kobe suing her back will just sling more mud. I just want to see him back to playing basketball and not this shiznit.


Basically he can't treat this as a basketball game there's no winners in these types of circumstances. To heck with muck raking just get back to regular life.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Basically he can't treat this as a basketball game there's no winners in these types of circumstances. To heck with muck raking just get back to regular life.


Exactly.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> *Jane Doe? that's the best she can come up with.... :laugh:*
> 
> The reasons for civil suit are laughable. Kobe made her life miserable, huh? What about her wannbe famous friends coming out, telling everything about her from In-need-of-attention, usuage of drugs?
> ...


You can't be serious...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> My preference is for this crap to just be over. Kobe suing her back will just sling more mud. I just want to see him back to playing basketball and not this shiznit.


that's true... but still.

kobe's character is forever ruined because of this. *something* should happen.

that isn't like MJ where everyone loved him and he managed to keep it low-profile and settle it with cash.

this is far far different. many people will always see kobe in a different light now, and not because he cheated on his wife. the rape accusations will follow him forever.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Sounds like everyone is jumping to the conclusions that they want to be true. Not a smart move if the truth is what really matters to you.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't be serious...


Thats What I Thought But I Didnt Want To Make A Big Deal Of It, well i think i just did


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Anways, I am against civil suits in such a case. Not because I don't believe rape victims deserve compensation, but because it always brings to light, sometimes understandably, evil motives. 

By allowing people to think she is doing it for the money, regardless if that is the case or not, she is making it harder for legitimate rape victims (and she might be one herself) to get justice.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Don't Be So Quick to Assume ...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> uh... what the hell makes you think that's even what happened?


That is what she is accusing kobe of doing in her civil suit.

You can read it here... on page 5

http://thesmokinggun.com/archive/0810042kobe1.html


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Don't Be So Quick to Assume ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> That is what she is accusing kobe of doing in her civil suit.
> ...


exactly, that's what she's *accusing* him of. no one knows if it really happened.

they could have very well had missionary-style sex, for all we know.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

yes, it is just an accusation, but one of many that have been rumored in the legal community since day 1.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

unless it was anal sex, how can they possibly prove that it was from the back?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats What I Thought But I Didnt Want To Make A Big Deal Of It, well i think i just did


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> unless it was anal sex, how can they possibly prove that it was from the back?


They can't, just like they can't prove rape and Kobe can't prove consent. We have yet to hear Kobe describe the position details, he may say that is exactly how they did it. Sexual position doesn't really matter, other that the accusation that he held her from behind while doing it. It boils down to he said/she said and it's going to get even worse before this is all over.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Thanx for the link, Sean...

BTW, am i not understanding the motion or is she asking for $75,000.00????

$75,000.00???? Isn´t that absurdely low for damages resulted of a rape???


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Thanx for the link, Sean...
> 
> BTW, am i not understanding the motion or is she asking for $75,000.00????
> ...


I think 3 million bucks are also on the table


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>City_Dawg</b>!
> 
> 
> I think 3 million bucks are also on the table


How come? Explain, please...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Thanx for the link, Sean...
> 
> BTW, am i not understanding the motion or is she asking for $75,000.00????
> ...


I'm no expert, but from what I understand, that is the max she can ask for in Colorado for those specific type of damages. There is also another kind of damages and that number is usually much higher. I thinks there are "Personal damages" or somethign like that and that number is usually in the millions.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm no expert, but from what I understand, that is the max she can ask for in Colorado for those specific type of damages. There is also another kind of damages and that number is usually much higher. I thinks there are "Personal damages" or somethign like that and that number is usually in the millions.


There´s a criminal trial going on...
She just put up a civil suit, and she´s demanding that ridiculous amount...
Where or when can she demand reparation for those "othe damages"?
Can there be yet ANOTHER law suit?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't be serious...


...well I am.... SO. :whofarted


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> ...well I am.... SO. :whofarted


I'll refrain from using any insults...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> There´s a criminal trial going on...
> She just put up a civil suit, and she´s demanding that ridiculous amount...
> Where or when can she demand reparation for those "othe damages"?
> Can there be yet ANOTHER law suit?



Damages for pain and suffering and other non-economic losses in Colorado civil cases generally cannot exceed $733,000. Punitive damages cannot exceed the compensatory award and can be given only if the allegations are proven beyond a reasonable doubt.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/B/BRYANT_CASE?SITE=CODER&SECTION=SPORTS&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll refrain from using any insults...


oh. You meant to say I insulted the Kobe accuser? Sorry. Didn't find my statements to be out of character. :whoknows:

I stated what I actually have listened through the media by the accuser's friends.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll refrain from using any insults...



Thats A Good Thing:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

get back to topic please.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the link, Sean (again)...



> Attorneys John Clune and Lin Wood said their client was owed money for pain, "public scorn, hatred and ridicule" she has suffered as a result of the alleged attack last summer. They also accused Bryant of similar misconduct involving other women, but provided no details.


Good grief...
Only in America...
As far as i know, the Rape Shield Law doens´t apply to civil procedures, so she´s going to have her sex-life and mental-history scrutinized (sp?) to the max, and she´ll have a hard time explaining the "stains" in her underwear...

BTW, isn´t this kind of improper? In the R.King and O,.J´s case didn´t the civil actions took place AFTER the criminal trial?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> In the R.King and O,.J´s case didn´t the civil actions took place AFTER the criminal trial?


yes, that is usually how it goes. What we are seeing here has many legal experts scratching their heads as to the timing of the civil suit filing.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

When did those of you saying Kobe is a bad guy all of a sudden become exempt from being human. Not one single one of us in here are perfect creatures and none of us are exempt from making mistakes.(I cant believe I am defending Kobe). Its not for any of us to say what his wife should and should not do as far as they're marriage is concerned. What he did is incredibly stupid but at the same time hes not perfect. I feel bad for his family because of what he did and hope he realizes how to use better judgement


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This Alleged victim is a complete joke and thats the bottomline. 

For someone who was allegedly brutally raped she very quick to pass on justice instead she wants money huh, 

She should want the brutal rapist off the streets and locked up so he can't do this to anyone else. 

But instead she wants money or even worse lets take her at her word and say this isn't about money its about finding the truth if she was proven to be true whats the end result her getting money ,her soiling Kobe's rep worse and nothing comes of it. 

Is true seeking more important than a rapist paying for his crime with jailtime. 

This is why she's bogus and is a money grubber all along. 

I for one when all this stuff started thought no way this stuff is true because of my faith in Kobe but DEEP down thought he might have did this I really did. 

She supposedly had bruises, a beat up vagina, and people hearing the whole act through the walls. 

Then something strange happened all her friends when on attack on the tv shows thats when I smelled a rat. 

Now I'm certain that this whole thing is bogus. 

No one heard a thing, she saw a woman before the bellboy but didn't report the crime, she had no bruising, the blood stain was invisible on the underside of Kobe's shirt, she had sex after having sex with Kobe. 

Everything that was thought to be true was a lie. 

Now she wants money after getting 17,000 by a Colorado organization for Rape Victims getting the money without the right paper work and for way much more money allowed for mentak counseling. 

She wants the money and brought all this on her self.


She wasn't raped and now she's hoping that Kobe's gets scared of his police tape getting out which may show him crying and making him look bad but nothing else. 

She thinks Kobe will protect his rep so he'll just pay rather than letting things get dirty. 


This whole case was bogus from the beginning. 

She will get slaughtered in the civil suit when she's not protected by the RSL and all her drug use, prior claims of false rape allegations, her bragging about Kobe's genitals, her multiple sex partners its all coming out. 

this AV is full of crap.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> This Alleged victim is a complete joke and thats the bottomline.
> 
> For someone who was allegedly brutally raped she very quick to pass on justice instead she wants money huh,
> ...


That is false... She ONLY gets the money if Kobe is found guilty. If she drops the case, loses the case, or is found out to be a liar, she doesn't recieve that money...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that this whole rape thing was planed by that girl and someone else to get millions from kobe. Either that or kobe is guilty. :whoknows:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> That is false... She ONLY gets the money if Kobe is found guilty. If she drops the case, loses the case, or is found out to be a liar, she doesn't recieve that money...


Not false, If Kobe is found not guilty she could still get the money, the burden of proof is much lower in civil court same thing happened with the OJ case. He was not guilty and the family still won in civil court.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Civil trial has no bearing on the criminal trial and vice versa, in regards to whether who wins. Or at least, it's not supposed to.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Civil trial has no bearing on the criminal trial and vice versa, in regards to whether who wins. Or at least, it's not supposed to.


It sure doesn't....


----------

